# Home Theater Shack Image Gallery - Step By Step Tutorial



## Sonnie

Some of our members may not be aware that we offer free hosting for your images via our Image Gallery. 

Any member can upload images via the Upload Photos link. Once your images are uploaded you can access those images via the gallery. They will be grouped under your username. Click on a thumbnail to enlarge the image to full size. Underneath the full size image you will find various options, including links to use in posting your images in the forums. Or even easier you can use the My Photos







button when replying to or creating a new message to add thumbnails of your images to a post. When those thumbnails are clicked, your image will enlarge to the original uploaded size. There is more info about this in the instructions below.

*Here are step by step instructions on how to use the gallery...
*
*1. Go the the Image Gallery by clicking the Gallery link at the top of any page... it is located in what we call the navbar (Navigation Bar):*










*2. Once you get to the Gallery... click on the Upload link you see near the top under the Gallery Navigation section:
*









*3. The upload link will bring up a page for you to either select a category... which you can either select the General Members Gallery... 
...................... or a category you have previously created...
...................... or you can create your own category by clicking on the Create a New Category.

........................... Then click the Continue button:
* 









*4.* *Now you see the Upload File page after clicking Continue from the previous screen. 

............. Browse to where you saved your images and load them in the blank fields.

............. Or if you already have them uploaded to the Internet somewhere, your own server or a cloud server, you can input the URL of the image.*










*Continuing on the same page... *

*If you are uploading several images and want them to be grouped together, you will upload them as a set... tick the Yes button.

Your category will show up just like mine does there as Cedar Creek Cinema Gallery.

Enter a Title for you images (whatever seems appropriate to you as a title).

If you want to type in a description you can, but it is not necessary (it is totally up to you).*

*Then click the Upload button... so that your images are uploaded to the image gallery.*










*5. Now your images are in the gallery. 

............ You can go back to the gallery and right up there in the Gallery Navigation section is a link to your images (My Photos):*










*6. Once you click on the My Photos link in the Gallery Navigation section, it will pull up thumbnails of your images. 

............. You can click on an image and it will enlarge it to the original size.

............. Now click on the title of your images that you uploaded and see what it shows in Step 7.

............... FOR THE EASIEST WAY TO USE YOUR IMAGES, SKIP TO STEP 9.*










*7. Clicking on that title brings up all the images you uploaded in that set of images for that title. 

.......... You can click on one of the smaller thumbnails and it will show the original size image above those.

.......... You can right click the larger image and copy the image link location and paste it between the tags in a post.
[/B]
[B][SIZE=4][COLOR=Red]............... FOR THE EASIEST WAY TO USE YOUR IMAGES, SKIP TO STEP 9.[/COLOR][/SIZE][/B][SIZE=4]
[/SIZE]
[IMG]http://www.hometheatershack.com/images/gallery_upload_4b_2.jpg

8. Scroll on down below those images and you will the tag URL as well as the [URL]http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/forum-announcements-news/ tag URL that links to the image.

.......... If you understand how to use these in posts, you can do so... otherwise skip to the next step #9.[/B]

[B][SIZE=4][COLOR=Red]............... FOR THE EASIEST WAY TO USE YOUR IMAGES, SKIP TO STEP 9 (the next step).[/COLOR][/SIZE][/B][SIZE=4]
[/SIZE]

[IMG]http://www.hometheatershack.com/images/gallery_upload_4b_3.jpg


9. The easiest way to use your images in the forum and include them in your threads and posts is to click on the My Photos button







.

.............. The My Photos







button is located in the editor tools section just above the message creation window.

.............. When you click on New Thread or New Reply ... or look at the top of the Quick Reply box, you will see the button.










10. Once you click on that button, an image box is going to pop up and will show the most recent images you uploaded.

............... You can also go back to another category or album you created and select images from those.










11. Now place your cursor in the message pane/box area where you want your image to show up... then go back and click the image you want to show up at that position.

You may have to move the images around to place them in your post wherever you need it to show up.










12. Below is an example of me placing the above image into this post, along with a couple moe. Click on the images and see how they expand to the original size.

................ This looks much better in threads than the big ole image that can take forever to load, especially if you have a lot of images in a thread.

................ It also does not take long to load for those on slower Internet speeds.

  *


----------



## Bob_99

Sonnie,

That's good information. Could you also add something about how to delete a photo? I did it once but seem to have a problem repeating the process.

:scratch:
:huh:
:dontknow:

Thank you.

Bob


----------



## Sonnie

Sure Bob... not a problem. :T

Click on the image you would like to delete. Below the image there are various icons... of which one is "Edit Photo".

Click it!

You will be taken to the editing page. At the bottom you will see the following line:











This is where you can delete your image.


Notice also that right above the Admin Options you have a few other options such as Send as e-Card and Print View.

On your My Photos page where all of your thumbnails are located, there is also an Email Gallery Link to Friend option...


----------

